# So does anyone actually like Beardo here?



## NursePhantump (Jan 17, 2016)

Because he's moving out on the 21st of this month (so in like 4 days) and I'm debating giving him away but I have no idea if anyone would actually want him. I mean, I kind of like him but he is a bit creepy sometimes. And he told me I needed a shower so yknow.


----------



## Anine (Jan 17, 2016)

...I find him really creepy, but y'know, someone's trash is someone else's treasure, surely SOMEONE must like him...?


----------



## NursePhantump (Jan 17, 2016)

True true that's what I was thinking as well.


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 17, 2016)

He is my trashy treasure.
How much?


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 17, 2016)

Well... He has a nice mustache.


----------



## NursePhantump (Jan 17, 2016)

pickle inkii. said:


> He is my trashy treasure.
> How much?



Well, if you have Merengue, Chrissy, Francine, Rosie, Julian, Marshal, Diana, Lily, Flurry, or Willow I'd be happy to do a trade (I need a lot of my dreamies @-@) But if you don't 50,000 bells will work just fine Or maybe lower if you think that's too high for beardo. Since well...it's Beardo.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 17, 2016)

If you're looking to sell him, try posting this in the Villager Trading Plaza.


----------



## NursePhantump (Jan 17, 2016)

I know I would've but I didn't know if anyone actually yknow liked him and now they're offering so ^^; Idk I'm still v new and bad at this


----------



## Halloqueen (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm a fan of Beardo, but unfortunately for the purposes of this thread, I already adopted him from someone else a while ago. 

Good luck finding a new home for him! There is surely someone else out there who likes him.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

oh yes i do xDD hah. He's such a perv and gentleman in one and his hair is cool lol.


----------



## Greggy (Jan 21, 2016)

Ah, Beardo. The huge cyan bear with a bald spot and pubes. That being said, he's okay.


----------



## kelpy (Jan 21, 2016)

I got kinda scared this was a hate thread directed to the user Beardo! ;;
LOL I'm fine with any villager nowadays. I don't care much for my town anymore.


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 22, 2016)

He's fine I guess? I had him in my town for a long time and I liked him at first but then he got annoying so I let him leave.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 23, 2016)

He needs some underwear or a trim


----------



## Elov (Jan 23, 2016)

I like the way he looks. He's a snazzy hairy old man, all he needs is a pipe and he'd be perfect! That being said, he isn't one of my dreamies. But he sure is amusing.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 23, 2016)

The hair on his down belly just doesn't look good.
I mean, just look at that:






His overall design is okay though, I personally dislike those (big) bears.
I just hate it when villager lose their inital design when they change their shirt.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 23, 2016)

Wow thanks guys

if you're gonna talk ****, do it to my face 

jk


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 23, 2016)

Beardo said:


> Wow thanks guys
> 
> if you're gonna talk ****, do it to my face
> 
> jk



We aren't talking ****, we just want you to either trim up downstairs or cover up.


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

he's adorable but his creepy eyes stare right into my soul


----------



## kakuloo (Jan 27, 2016)

Beardo is my Bear Prince.  

That said, I already have him in my town.  We're buds.

If it were possible, I would gladly have two Beardos in my town.  <3 <3


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 29, 2016)

I used to have Beardo in my oldest town, he's so sweet! I wish I hadn't reset xD


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 1, 2016)

He moved in unexpectedly in my first ever town I made. I hated him at first but then I started talking to him and just getting to know him and fell in love with him. But then Marshal came into the picture and I forgot about him.


----------



## pickle inkii. (Feb 2, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> He moved in unexpectedly in my first ever town I made. I hated him at first but then I started talking to him and just getting to know him and fell in love with him. But then Marshal came into the picture and I forgot about him.



Someone should make a romance novel about that.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)

I don't dislike him but I would rather not have him in my town.


----------



## maounkhan (Feb 2, 2016)

Pasta said:


> I got kinda scared this was a hate thread directed to the user Beardo! ;;
> LOL I'm fine with any villager nowadays. I don't care much for my town anymore.



Actually, this is in the Animal Crossing sub-forum, so that doesn't mean the user Beardo as there is no board for complaining on users, is there?


----------

